# Wenger multi-ring keyring



## Csaro (Jan 24, 2005)

Last summer whilst in Switzerland I picked up a Wenger keyring and I want another. (I got mine in a shop in Interlaken.) I've finally found it on Wenger's website, it's only listed on their French language part as a Chaînette 61. I love this keyring, it features 6 removable split-rings attached to a central core, all in stainless steel.

Over the last six months it's proved itself to be immensely useful and strong (the spring that controls the release part is as stiff to move now as it was when new - I don't believe the rings will ever fall off on their own).

Does anyone know where I can get one (in the UK or from somewhere that will ship to the UK)? I've Googled for hours and looked at loads of Wenger's listed distributors to no avail. Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ophiuchus (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a five loop from http://www.connectstores.com/mc/sp_1057.html. No logo.Look under tools and keyrings. E-mail or call and ask the dealer who makes the units.These appear to be made from same manufacturer. Hope this is helpful.If you find a dealer please let us know.

One member of staff has one from this site http://www.rightsleeve.com/main.asp?page=category.asp~c=77


----------



## Csaro (Jan 24, 2005)

I hadn't seen MC Products before. The one they have looks very similar to one made by E-Tech who are a car part maker. I can't find a picture of that one on the web but Need For Speed list it for sale. It is described as Satin/Chrome and when I did see a picture of it, the body certainly wasn't made of stainless steel.

The Wenger one I have is stamped with the US Patent Number 5,224,366 which the others seem to lack. The text of the Patent describes it nicely /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## keychain (Apr 6, 2010)

I have had the same key ring you are describing for about 10 years, it has been great. But it wore out finally, right where the multi rings come out of the main assembly. I have looked all over for another one, and finally found it on amazon.com, and also here: http://www.troika-usa.com/

Under the key rings section. I bought it and it looks every bit as good as the original one that I have now retired.


----------



## Csaro (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, long time ago that I originally posted this. Thanks for the link to Troika there.

I did get hold of these back in 2005, I contacted Wenger's UK distributor Whitby & Co:

http://www.whitbyandco.co.uk/

and they got them for me.

Googling today, it seems they are much easier to find. Wenger call them Chain 61:

http://www.wenger.ch/chain-61

I quickly found SwissProductsOnline.com:

http://www.swissproductsonline.com/index1.html

and Swiss Made Shop:

http://www.swiss-made-shop.com/shop...274e4d2194c1e5a8006a60f&w=1680&h=1020#Ziel507

Both of whom list the item. And Hennie Haynes sell it here in the UK:

http://www.heinnie.com/product.asp?P_ID=3388

The Troika Patent Valet keyring looks to be exactly the same just plain:

http://www.troika-usa.com/product.php?productid=66&cat=6&page=3

and can be bought from Amazon.com here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00009R4CM/?tag=cpf0b6-20


The spring broke in the original one that I bought in 2004 but I've been using one of the others I got for years since. Still my favourite keyring, I wouldn't use anything else. The ability to split off any of the items is just so useful.

I currently have 7 rings attached to mine with:
Car key
House keys
Work keys
USB memory (SuperTalent Pico-C)
Victorinox Signature
Tweezers (Uncle Bill's Sliver Gripper)
and of course, my EDC light - a Lummi Wee NS!


----------

